# Non silent, silent Crickets!!!!!



## mork (Feb 18, 2010)

aaahhhhhhh

bloody things, why are they not silent

i got told off at work this week as left them under my desk, i came back from lunch and they could be heard from far end of room, about 200 yards.


now at home constant chirp for 24hrs, they are stored in the front room


normally i get medium size and you get the odd chirp and i often find its a big one and i throw it out the window and live with the odd other sound.

but these ones are the small size and have gone constant for 24hrs, Im about to throw them all out the window


why do the chirp??

how do you live with?


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

I've never had a cricket make a noise but I didn't use them long as they are a pain in the bum (clever little escape artists). I use hoppers, roaches and verious worms along with greens for my reps. Them bugs seem to be a lot more stupid and my enjoy them more. When I feed them they wolf there food down but if I put crickets in there, they turn their noses up at me as if to say what is this I want the nicer ones NOW lol. Fussy little buggers are lizards


----------



## machine66 (May 21, 2010)

ive had crickets from a few different shops and still have not had a silent box yet so i changed to hoppers as they say silence is golden


----------



## mork (Feb 18, 2010)

i have locusts as well which they love but need a varied diet


and yes these little ones i have found a few on carpet and i still cannot work out how escaped


----------



## RebelRaven (Mar 1, 2011)

Out of all the crickets I've bought, none of them have made a single chirp, and that's with blacks and silent browns. Never had any escape from their tub either, only the odd one from the viv or that I've dropped, but I've always found them again lol Now I also hand feed my little monsters so there's no escaped convicts :2thumb:


----------



## Calceto (Jan 19, 2012)

mork said:


> i have locusts as well which they love but need a varied diet
> 
> 
> and yes these little ones i have found a few on carpet and i still cannot work out how escaped



I was having the same problem little blighters always ended up in the bathroom when my 14 yr old daughters about ,I sussed it out they were getting out the wire in/out gaps at the top of my exo terra viv a bit of tape over the top sorted them out .......Still find the odd one or two about though :lol2: luckly all silent never heard a chirp


----------



## robzab (Dec 10, 2011)

I think for smaller sizes of silent they sell ones that are silent till adulthood. So maybe you've got one or 2 adults in there.

I always seem to get a couple of noisy ones, but we quite like the chirping.


----------



## mork (Feb 18, 2010)

yes i believe it is the adults that make the noise and maybe only females, not sure. this is why i bought the small ones this time. couldnt see any big ones this time.

i expect the escape is when i transferred to the kricket keeper, maybe dropped a couple, or maybe they are managing to squeeze out

last time at work when heard chirp i did see a large one with its wings going for the chirp

eventually i managed to get out the tub and out the window


now all future deliveries to work will have to be put in a cupboard, i cant have the manager talking to me again


----------



## mork (Feb 18, 2010)

the sound is ok sometimes, if just the odd chirp but i have some possessed one this time


----------



## biggie01 (Feb 23, 2012)

lol i know how you feel with the chriping like a idiot i bought a big tub of adult black crickets and im regretting it now because i dont just have the crickets chriping i have my tree frogs barking back at them lol not good as its all in my bedroom lol


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Had that problem in the past, although only with adult ones. So I make sure to buy little and often so they don't get a chance to grow up. Haven't had small ones chirp on me though, although occasionally they make a faint sound.


----------



## robzab (Dec 10, 2011)

When I'm feeding I try hunt out the ones with the fully developed wings, figured it would be those chirping


----------



## mork (Feb 18, 2010)

found 2 small holes at top of cricket keeper, as im not used to these small ones they must be getting out

i do see one biggish in there but i dont believe it was the one making noise when looking last night, when seen before i have seen the wings moving


hopefully the guys will eat them tomo


----------



## FreddieMonster (May 11, 2011)

When the crickets get to a certain age/size they grow their wings and this is when they chirp so even "silent" crickets make noise if they're old enough!! 

The only way to shut them up is hand feed them to your pet!! :lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Silent crickets are great, Thing is you don't always get silent crickets when you buy them, As people often sell banded and brown crickets as silent crickets, and boy can bandeds and browns sing loud. How ever true silent cricket do sind but in a mega low tone. There so low i have them in my bed room they don't even bother me, But browns, blacks and bandeds drive me nuts.

Banded cave cricket.









Brown house cricket.









Black field cricket.









Silent cricket-AKA-(Jamaican field cricket).


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

as above, silents will make a noise when adult only and its a gentle low chip.... chip..... chip....., Again as above most labelled as silents are not silents they are bandeds or house as they are easier to produce than silents, if you want to know what you are getting just look at them if you see three bands on them they are banded, if they are dark brown with a couple of bands on the head they are house crickets and if they are dark brown with a letter m on their heads they are true silent crickets.


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

If I can link to this one I posted before - this one definitely wasn't silent! So what is it? From the earlier pics is it closest to the brown house cricket? But I might be comparing the wrong features... I suck at identifying between types. Can't do crestie morphs either...

Edit: if I look at the ones I get now from the same shop, I'd say they look closer to banded...


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

GlassWalker said:


> image
> 
> If I can link to this one I posted before - this one definitely wasn't silent! So what is it? From the earlier pics is it closest to the brown house cricket? But I might be comparing the wrong features... I suck at identifying between types. Can't do crestie morphs either...
> 
> Edit: if I look at the ones I get now from the same shop, I'd say they look closer to banded...


Look house'ish to me, Maybe even something like Black field X Silent hybrids could be possible.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Its a jamaican field cricket i.e "silent" cricket, the way to distinguish these between the house cricket is to look at the markings on its head, if you look at the picture you can see the letter w or inverted m on its head - thats a silent cricket, They are not truly silent but compared to the others they are a hell of a lot quieter. The chirrup of these is like a dripping tap where as the others are like a road drill. 




GlassWalker said:


> image
> 
> If I can link to this one I posted before - this one definitely wasn't silent! So what is it? From the earlier pics is it closest to the brown house cricket? But I might be comparing the wrong features... I suck at identifying between types. Can't do crestie morphs either...
> 
> Edit: if I look at the ones I get now from the same shop, I'd say they look closer to banded...


----------



## biggie01 (Feb 23, 2012)

and where can you get these silent crickets from ?


----------

